# #HeresyOnline IRC.



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I got us an IRC channel, woohoo!

Its on EsperNet, random server.

#HeresyOnline

Let me know if this isn't clear enough.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks good. But i'm all alone.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Na I'm here! I was there a smidge earlier all alone too.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Im in a lot too.

Just seems we have different schedules, eh?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

so many people on the forums, none in IRC... and i installed mirc especially.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

torealis said:


> so many people on the forums, none in IRC... and i installed mirc especially.


You must realize everyone has different schedules.

I am on fairly frequently.


----------

